# Plenty of Euro Plate ideas



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

*Plenty of Euro Plate Ideas*

Hello, I was bored and I've been seeing plate idea request threads so I thought of a bunch...also whenever someone asks for ideas some nerd just blows them out of the water and tells them to use the *snorts* search function...when there isnt many threads found there anyway...I found two good sites for ordering euro plates: europlates.com & customgermanplates.com. Most of these I thought up, others I've seen. Thanks and post up anymore ideas, and feel free to ask what any of them mean:thumbup:

*RANDOM IDEAS*........... *IS YOUR CAR LOW?* ............ *FOR THE LADIES*

2GRLS1CÜP.......................HÖLYCÄMBER............................TIGÖLBITS
RÖFLCÖPTR.........................RXR SÜCKS.............................ÄLLTHTÄSS
JDMÄSFÜCK.......................HÖLYCÄMBER............................BLÖNDÄGE
VTEC THIS............................LÖWER IT..............................DÜBGÜRL 
FÜKURVTEC........................DÖWNNOÜT.............................I'M TÄKEN
TÄKEAPIC..........................LÄYN FRÄME.............................DÜBBLE DS
DÖNTSTÄRE.........................DRÖPPED...............................RÜDE2STÄRE
BRÖKN NEK.......................DÖWNNDIRTY...........................STÖPTRYIN
THÜG LYFE.........................FÜKPÖTHÖLS...........................STRIPTEEZ
BÄLLZDEEP........................3RDÖILPÄN..............................DÜB MILF
ALWÄYSDTF.......................DRÖPITLÖW.............................DÜB WIFEY
BÜMP2TÖP.........................ÄINTLÖWNÜF...........................NO.
NÖFÄTCHKS........................RIDN SÖLÖ.............................EÜRO GIRL 
LÄWLCÄKES.......................YÄ IT RÜBS..............................
LÜV2BHÄTD........................GÖTSTÄNCE............................
PÄNYDRÖPA.........................U PÖKIN................................
ÖILBÜRNER.......................OHÜSTÄNCY.............................
SPÖÖLDÜP
B00STLÄID
EÜRÖPLÄTE
EÜRÖSWÄG
BLÜMPKIN
FÜKBÜMPS
DOÜBLE DS
GETÄTME
FÜKRDNCKS
FCKÜRSELF
DÖNTBEGÄY
ORIGINÄL
KEEPRIGHT
PÄSS LEFT
SHÖRT BÜS
BRK-OBÄMÄ
MÖDIFIED
AFTRMRKT
FRNTMÖÜNT
GET FÜKT
GETSHTÖN
RÄTED R
EBÄYBÜILT
VÖLKSWÄGÄ
OOHSHINY
MMCÜKIEZ
MÖ FÜCKÄ
EYE CÄNDY
FUKNMÜVN
SÄY2MYFÄCE
JÄIL BÄIT
KOOLÄID
LÖWASFÜCK
LOF RÖT8
DÜBL DCKR
ÄSS2MÖUTH
GÖ ÄRÖÜND
LÖWER IT
VRSECHS
8 VÄLVE
12 VÄLVE
16 VÄLVE
DÖÜCHEBÄG
ÄSSHÖLE
MÄINIÄC
RÜDE2STÄRE 
BILLGÄTIN
BLCKNYELÖ
NÖ HÄNDS 
CÄLLÖFDÜTY?
BLÄCK ÖPS
[email protected]ÄR
GÖÖDNIGHT 
GETÖFFIT
ÖNEÄTETEÄ
WÄIT ÜP
WÄIT 4ME
SLÖW DÖWN
ICÜ2BITCH
GTÖFFMYÄSS
WÄHMÖMMY
CÄSHFLÖW
IM CÜMIN
WÄFFLEZ 
TÄKEITÖFF
FÄT ASS
APP4THÄT
3LOHSSAY3H (HEY******* in mirror)
VWVÖRTEX
HÄULNASS
PÖPCÖRN
IDÜNNO
RXR SÜCKS
FCEBÜKHÖR
I DÄRE U
VR SWÄP
SHÖWTITS
MCY DS
BÜRGRKING
TÄCÖ BELL 
WHITENÖISE
PÄSSNÖT
LÖSEMYMIND
APR TÜNED
WÖW NERD
GTF ÖVER
DICKCHEESE
DÖITÜWÖNT
CEL IS ÖN
RÜ 18 YET
JRSYSHÖRE
KTHÄNXBYE
YÜMSÄLSÄ
FÜKNCLÄSSY
TITSÖRGTFÖ
HEYÜRCUTE
VRM PSHÜ
TOOL BÄG
FREECÄNDY
HEDHÖNCHÖ
FÜKPÖTHÖLS
VW JÜNKY
FÜKN GRÜVN 
I LÜV VAG 
SAWFKNREE
DÜB ADDICT
GET DÜBBIN
SWÄGEN
DÜBWHÖRE
ACRÖPHÖBIA 
FÜKN DÜBBN
JÜST CRÜZN
ÄSS2MÖUTH
GÖ ÄRÖÜND
VRSECHS
8 VÄLVE
12 VÄLVE
16 VÄLVE
DÖÜCHEBÄG
ÄSSHÖLE
MÄINIÄC 
BILLGÄTIN
BLCKNYELÖ
NÖ HÄNDS
CÄLLÖFDÜTY
BLÄCK ÖPS
[email protected]ÄR
GÖÖDNIGHT 
LÖSEMYMIND
APR TÜNED
FCEBÜKHÖR
I DÄRE U
VR SWÄP
SHÖW TITS
MCY DS
BÜRGRKING
TÄCÖ BELL
WHITENÖISE
PÄSSNÖT
TITSÖRGTFO
HEYÜRCUTE
DÜB ADDICT
VW JÜNKY
FÜKN GRÜVN 
I LÜV VAG 
SAWFKNREE 
EÜRÖWHÖRE
SLÜTHÜNTER
MÄSDÜB8R
SLÜTSLED
EÜRÖ SWÄG
SLÖW PÖKE
PÜNCHTHIS
HIDEYÖGIRL
HIDEYÖKIDS
WÄBBIT
DÜB STEP
DÜBWINNING
KETCH-ÜP
RÜBMYDÜB
LÖ[email protected]ÜRJDM
JETTBÖMB
DÜB LÜV
MÖMYBÖTÜRS
DRÜG DÜB
BLÜNT RIDE
FÜKDÄPÖLIS
CÖW****
TITTIES
FÜKÜRCÄR
NÖMNÖMNÖM
ASSÖRGAS
JÜNKÄSFCK
LÄTRH8R
.:RÜDTF
DÄILYDRVR
PÖÖPYCÖK
ÄNÄLBEÄDS
DRTÄ SCHLÜT



:thumbup::beer:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good thread :thumbup: This should keep dumbass threads from coming up every week.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

i was bored, so here are a few

ÄSS2MÖUTH
GÖ ÄRÖÜND
LÖWER IT
VRSECHS
8 VÄLVE
12 VÄLVE
16 VÄLVE
TIGÖLBITS
DÖÜCHEBÄG
ÄSSHÖLE
MÄINIÄC


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Great ones, keep em comin  I too got tired of the dumbass threads...you could also do songs...

BILLGÄTIN
BLCKNYELÖ
NÖ HÄNDS

Who plays 
CÄLLÖFDÜTY?
BLÄCK ÖPS
[email protected]ÄR

Thought of those before I crashed...the problem was "I can't think of a German plate", now its "I can't decide" =]

DÖWNNOÜT
GÖÖDNIGHT


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Hölycämber
lösemymind
apr tüned
allthtäss
rxr sücks
fcebükhör
i däre u
vr swäp
shöw tits
mcy ds 
bürgrking
täcö bell
pikürpl8
änd stfü
xd


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

jettahead99 said:


> Good thread :thumbup: This should keep dumbass threads from coming up every week.



you sir, are an optomist! :laugh:


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

BALLS DEEP


Only problem with 80% of the ones listed above.... the umlauts are used incorrectly.


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Slam-Hog said:


> BALLS DEEP
> 
> 
> Only problem with 80% of the ones listed above.... the umlauts are used incorrectly.


yes, you are very right, but most people don't care, nor do they know what they mean...you should post some up with real german words and or the right pronuciation =]


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are some more I thought of today ;-]

Have a white car? WHITENÖISE
Have a Passat? PÄSSNÖT

GETÖFFIT
ÖNEÄTETEÄ
WÄIT ÜP
WÄIT 4ME
SLÖW DÖWN
ICÜ2BITCH
GTÖFFMYÄSS
WÄHMÖMMY
CÄSHFLÖW
IM CÜMIN
WÄFFLEZ


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

LowNSlow8V said:


> Hello, I was bored and I've been seeing plate idea request threads so I thought of a bunch...also whenever someone asks for ideas some nerd just blows them out of the water and tells them to use the *snorts* search function...when there isnt many threads found there anyway...A good site I found for ordering euro plates is customgermanplates.com. Most of these I thought up, others i've seen. Thanks and post up anymore ideas, and feel free to ask what any of them mean =]
> 
> 2GRLS1CÜP
> RÖFLCÖPTR
> ...




So which one of these do you have?


----------



## mollyvrsix (Nov 3, 2009)

i'm actually pretty sure more like 100% of those umlauts are used incorrectly...
:thumbdown:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a German Plate that says TRÄCTÖR, lol I hate ******** and my car is a 2.0 (slow like tractors). Its also an indside joke with my friends . I'm hopefully getting a awp 1.8t in feb =]


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

mollyvrsix said:


> i'm actually pretty sure more like 100% of those umlauts are used incorrectly...
> :thumbdown:


 QFT


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## Lucky XIII (Dec 12, 2010)

for those who want german euro plates
[been a while since i've spoken, but should be correct]
[mind you these are rough english translations]

schleppen - dragging

Später - cya

fliegengti - fly gti [refers to your gti in an honorable/proper way, e.g "fly sir gti"]

fliegtGTI - fly gti [referring to your gti as a female]

I can't think of any more:banghead:, but if someone wants something translated I can


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

I dunno where everyone is from...but every german plate I see is one of two things: 1. a real german plate with a random letter/number combination, or 2. one of the many random words or phrases. Most people dont care about the correct use of the umlauts, they just use them for looks...might seem stupid, but I agree with you because every plate i see uses them incorrectly.


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Lucky for your real german word ideas, I know none that would make a great plate, so those are a great addition =]


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

my idea...

IM SINGLE


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

haha i like that one :thumbup:


----------



## Lucky XIII (Dec 12, 2010)

feel free to pm for german translations if you guys want anything


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## OsteKuste (Apr 6, 2009)

Ubermensch
bose Wolf
Ihr Auto saugt
:laugh:


----------



## wolfsburgh (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vee.Dub (Jan 5, 2009)

Thinking....

BOosTLeSs

BLUE AAA (AAA as in engine code for VR6)


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

haha nice


----------



## .w (Jan 7, 2010)

My absolute favorite was the one I saw on a VR6 Corrado where I live:

VTECLOL

Put them Honda Si guys in their place...


----------



## ItsWop (Nov 12, 2009)

Free candy


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

ItsWop said:


> Free candy


----------



## jgauth (Sep 29, 2009)

Vee.Dub said:


> BLUE AAA (AAA as in engine code for VR6)



hmmm my engine code is BBW.... :laugh:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

TAKEITOFF
FAT ASS
APP4THAT
3LOHSSAY3H (HEY******* in mirror)
VWVORTEX
HAULNASS
POPCORN
IDUNNO


----------



## Sh4rpie (Mar 21, 2008)

GLI Stee said:


> my idea...
> 
> IM SINGLE



^This! :thumbup:


----------



## photodude13 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice, Merry Christmas, :grinsanta:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Rubdubdub
vrm pshoo
toolbag
dropped
wow nerd
gtf over
dickcheese
doituwont


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

mmm... how about "sortaflsh" (sortaflush)


----------



## .:bigred12 (Dec 16, 2010)

im getting one that says CEL IS ÖN


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

.:bigred12 said:


> im getting one that says CEL IS ÖN


thats one of the most creative ideas I ever heard of, good idea :thumbup:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Hoped this helped everyone haha. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## mattman-enterprises (Nov 12, 2010)

www.europeanplates.net Allows you to preview something like 50 + plates and then share them with you friends on sites like facebook etc. That way you buddies can tell you if yo uare stupid or cool. 

Thats my two cents for this thread. I have made almost all of the plates talked about. 

Thank you, 

Matt


----------



## ontheairship (Feb 18, 2010)

ALWAYS ALWÄYSDTF haha!!


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

RU 18 YET

:laugh:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

JRSYSHORE...ha shows annoying


----------



## dhorn12345 (Dec 6, 2009)

My euro plate says EURO NATE


----------



## C C (Dec 19, 2010)

my fav for sure is "VTECTHIS" i hate all the civic ricers who consistently tell me there cars are faster than mine. Which is funny because some of the kids windows shatter over 100 and when i'm going 120 i can take my hands off the wheel to change the song. hahah b*tches


----------



## b5audi98 (Mar 1, 2010)

.w said:


> My absolute favorite was the one I saw on a VR6 Corrado where I live:
> 
> VTECLOL
> 
> Put them Honda Si guys in their place...


is it on a black rado? if so thats my friends old car, she sold it recently though


----------



## Em Kay Three (Aug 15, 2010)

There's a guy with a 3 series that comes to my work whose plate says

KTHNXBAI


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

My plate on mine says YUM SALSA


----------



## nick93mac (Apr 18, 2010)

I like Matt's. (mooreboy947)

Fuknclassy or something like that


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

2grls1cüp 
röflcöptr 
jdmäsfück 
vtec this 
fükurvtec 
täkeapic 
döntstäre 
brökn nek 
thüg lyfe 
bällzdeep 
alwäysdtf 
bümp2töp 
nöfätchks 
läwlcäkes 
lüv2bhätd 
pänydröpa 
öilbürner 
spööldüp 
b00stläid 
eüröpläte 
eüröswäg 
blümpkin 
fükbümps 
doüble ds 
getätme 
fükrdncks 
fckürself 
döntbegäy 
originäl 
 keepright 
päss left 
shört büs 
brk-obämä 
mödified 
aftrmrkt 
frntmöünt 
get fükt 
getshtön 
räted r 
ebäybüilt 
völkswägä 
oohshiny 
mmcükiez 
mö fückä 
eye cändy 
fuknmüvn 
säy2myfäce 
jäil bäit 
kooläid 
löwasfück 
lof röt8 
dübl dckr 
äss2möüth 
gö aröünd 
löwer it 
vrsechs 
8 välve 
12 välve 
16 välve 
20 välve 
24 välve 
tigölbits 
döüchebäg 
ässhöle 
mäniäc 
whitenöise 
pässnöt 
getöffit 
öneäteteä 
wäit üp 
wäit 4me 
slöw döwn 
icü2bitch 
gtöffmyäss 
wähmömmy 
cäshflöw 
wäfflez 
im cümin 
billgätin 
blcknyelö 
nö händs 
cällöfdüty 
bläcköps 
[email protected]är 
döwnnoüt 
göödnight 
hölycämber 
lösemymind 
apr tüned 
allthtäss 
rxr sücks 
fcebükhör 
i däre u 
vr swäp 
shöw tits 
mcy ds 
bürgrking 
täcö bell 
im single 
bööstless 
blüe aaa 
vtec löl 
free cändy 
täkeitöff 
fät ass 
app4thät 
3löhssay3h 
vwvörtex 
häülnass 
pöpcörn 
idünnö 
sörtäflüsh 
rübdübdüb 
vrm pshöö 
tööl bäg 
dröpped 
wöw nerd 
gtf över 
dickcheese 
döitüwönt 
cel is ön 
rü 18 yet 
jrsyshör 
kthnxbye 
yüm sälsä 
füknclässy 

ändihäveplentymöre =] 
pikürpl8 ändstfü xd​


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

i dunno why they go lowercase now...when i copy and pasted before they came out upper caps. :-/


----------



## llxAudi (Jan 24, 2011)

The one on my S4 was CYÄBIVTEK 

It will soon be on the Jetta


----------



## paulieb811 (Aug 4, 2010)

TiTorGTFO 
HEYurCUTE


----------



## liquid96gold (Jan 18, 2011)

suckmyhonda 
das auto 
way2slo


----------



## Em Kay Three (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Carguy6265 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a couple plates now: 
LoW N SLoW 
FuK uR 2¢ :laugh: (just got today in the mail) 

I got my moms roller derby name on her cooper: 
BLoNDaGE 

Furter plates include: 
DuB ADDICT 
GET DuBBIN 
SWaGEN 
DuBWHoRE 
ACRoPHoBIA - fear of hieghts 
FuKN DuBBN 
JuST CRuZN 
DuBGuRL - for the wife 
FuKPoTHoLS 
VW JuNKY 
FuKN GRuVN


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

LowNSlow8V said:


> RU 18 YET
> 
> :laugh:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Mine reads: OMG FIRE :laugh: 

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...370419585012_687075011_16770149_1322212_n.jpg


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

great ideas everyone! :thumbup: once i figure out how to keep them in CAPs when I copy and paste ill put em all on first post


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

I LuV VAG


----------



## OsteKuste (Apr 6, 2009)

LILREDWAGEN, just ordered it for the GTI.


----------



## Boost_Love (Dec 21, 2010)

my friend calls my gti a minivan so thats what mine is gonna say
MINIVAN


----------



## Boost_Love (Dec 21, 2010)

Dsc off
fuk cels
dlydrvn


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

This is a big help!!!thnx Brooklyn, NY USA


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

no problem lol, great ideas everyone keep em comin, ima try and think of another 20 or so...heres one i was thinking of:

did i cut you off?
SAWFKNREE


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I *think* I've seen this on a "German plate"....
And, I know for certain that I've seen it (or a slight variation - I can't recall the exact number/letter spelling) on a real (legal) plate:
RV03V0M

In mirror image: MOVEOVR


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

mollyvrsix said:


> i'm actually pretty sure more like 100% of those umlauts are used incorrectly...
> :thumbdown:


Ahhhhh get lost, who cares!!!!! This thread is hilarious! :laugh::beer::thumbup:


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Slam-Hog said:


> BALLS DEEP
> 
> 
> Only problem with 80% of the ones listed above.... the umlauts are used incorrectly.


haha I always thought it looked cool until i started taking german; Then it started bothering me


----------



## OsteKuste (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Cowmanure


----------



## JohnnyRocket54 (Mar 24, 2009)

Titsörgtfö


----------



## nobody... (Jul 18, 2009)

LO FO SHO

F4573R or F457312... 'faster'

DUBMINDED

WASSUP NOW

BOS EUR

VW4EVR 

FUKDAPO

G MONEY

DUMKOPF... 'dumbass'

ASSORCASH

CLAMBAKE

SPROCKETS

DIE ROBOT... 'the robot'

FONFONFON

WU TANG

DUB STYLE

GO WESTY

MAUS

N DA HAUS

ROLLSEYES

GERADEAUS... 'straight ahead'

EIN BIER... '1 beer'

BIER BITTE... 'beer please'

DANKE SCH... 'thanks much'

DO EET NOW

AUTOBAHN :laugh:


----------



## flyiingsparrow (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucky XIII said:


> Später - cya


This is NOT cya… Später means later as in time wise.



EuroSportChicago said:


> haha I always thought it looked cool until i started taking german; Then it started bothering me


Agreed.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Drat 33w
vee tard
dasvag
hrmless
33m ta3
das shiz
bnt lips
8wyde
20vftw
mycrush
dr1vn
ltsspoon
poc ybyb
jus kleen
vdork
ydr3nmi
luk only
noobilishs
appointed
kdnykilr
cetv muy
no bags
xqusm3


----------



## VR6please12 (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lucky XIII (Dec 12, 2010)

flyiingsparrow said:


> This is NOT cya… Später means later as in time wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.


 Yeah common slang in Berlin. Although the literal meaning is later it used as way to say goodbye like cya. You are right in the literal but trollin is not cool 


Plate idea 

Trollin


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Eurowhore 
sluthunter 
masdubater 
xd


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

hipstrkilr :laugh:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

bump:thumbup:


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

I you guys want the standard Euro plate with the blue band then I think you can only have a max of 9 characters. Many of the suggestions on here are much more than 9


----------



## nobody... (Jul 18, 2009)

well i have luck putting more than 9 characters when i order from licensplates.tv


----------



## BarryOnespeed (Nov 17, 2010)

*I'm surprised not to see "DATZ KUHL" from the recent ads with the talking black KDF*


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

You can do 10 if you don't get blue thing. Other sites let u do more, but letters are smaller. Most of my ideas are 10 max.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

How about REAL German words.

*Hock Wagen -* "Hock" is German White wine
*Blitzkrieg* - "Lightning War"
*Macht Nichts* - "Whatever" or "It doesn't matter"
*Saftig* - "juicy", "plumped", "rounded", "full figured" you get the idea 
*Weißkraut* - "White Cabbage"
*Blaukraut or Rotkraut* - "Red Cabbage"
*Unkraut* - "Weed"
*Sauerkraut* - "Fermented Cabbage"
*der Kater* - "Hangover"
*Ekelig* - "Disgusting"
*das Wissen* - "Knowledge"
*Nicht Wissen* - "At a loss for words"
*Durst Wagen* - "Durst" means thirsty. For a VR6 maybe? :laugh:
*Ordinär* - "Common", "low", "ordinary"
*Geerdet* - "Grounded" as in Low.
*Schmutzig* - "Dirty" or "filthy"
*Neuling* - "nOOb"

I'm sure I can think of many more but that's all for now


----------



## 95mk3jett (Oct 10, 2010)

saw a passat with there badge that said this but i think it wold make a cool euro plate....TapAss...clever they messed the letters around


----------



## 95mk3jett (Oct 10, 2010)

Slutsled
euroswagg
slopoke
ridnsolow..or ridnsolo
punchthiss
HideyoGirl
wabbit
dubmilf
dubstep
dubwinning
ketch-up (red with black letters)
rubmydub
upokin?
[email protected]
ustncyhuh or ohUstncy
JettBomb
gotstance
DubLuv
Vr SEX


----------



## matt4554 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got mine in the mail today and put it on, it says.... YÄ IT RÜBS


----------



## dj_dnav (Dec 30, 2008)

my two ideas to put on my 08 mk5 are 

BLKMaMBa- the fastest snake in the world :laugh: 
STEaLYoGRL- its mr steal yo girl


----------



## broken_vento (Jun 2, 2011)

juspassme


----------



## TDICUP92 (Nov 1, 2010)

KEEPHATIN :thumbup:


----------



## #3236 (Jun 30, 2010)

Mine says "dubbsteelo"
:laugh:


----------



## IamDashSr (Apr 22, 2010)

I drive a TDI so these are the ones I have thought of for my Diesel...

These are ones I'm thinking about ordering...




























My twitter Username









and the ones I have

Front "D3ZL (VW Logo) NUTZ
Back "1LL SMOKE U" I can soot on demand so it is appropriate


----------



## IamDashSr (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## IamDashSr (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## MMJJTI (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine is MM JJTI, MM for Memmingen where my gramps was from, JJ being my name, and the car a jti, i like these ideas though keep em comin:thumbup:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Momyboturs 
drugdub 
bluntride 
fukdapolis 
cow**** 
titties 
fukurcar 
nomnomnom 
assorgas 
junkasfck 
laterh8r 
massdub8r 
.:rudtf 
dailydrvr 
stripteez 
poopycok 
analbeads 
drta schlut


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

hard to see but its there in the windshield. bumper kinda makes it not apply anymore but whatever lol


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

holy jumpin jahosepher, me likey! thats really nice man, what you got into that?


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

My username


----------



## illestminimike (Aug 20, 2011)

My 20th already has one that says JDM LMFAO










20th Anniversay GTI #3566
1967 Mini Cooper


----------



## illestminimike (Aug 20, 2011)

C C said:


> my fav for sure is "VTECTHIS" i hate all the civic ricers who consistently tell me there cars are faster than mine. Which is funny because some of the kids windows shatter over 100 and when i'm going 120 i can take my hands off the wheel to change the song. hahah b*tches


Haha. That's so true. 


20th Anniversay GTI #3566
1967 Mini Cooper


----------



## tiffanyyydeanna (May 23, 2011)

I have a white jetta 2.0 and im a girl im trying to think of a euro plate that would fit well but im coming up blank.


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Get an exhaust and WHITENÖISE
I'M TÄKEN
DÜBBLE DS
RÜDE2STÄRE
STÖPTRYIN
NO.
EÜRO GIRL


----------



## tiffanyyydeanna (May 23, 2011)

LowNSlow8V said:


> Get an exhaust and WHITENÖISE
> I'M TÄKEN
> DÜBBLE DS
> RÜDE2STÄRE
> ...




WHITENÖISE is my fave! but i have exhaust! :/
DÜBBLE DS If i had a bigger chest this would be the one

and EÜRO GIRL is cute!


----------



## Pinkvdub (Sep 10, 2011)

I got one says dubber my last name is Dubbs an odviciously I hav a vw.. 

Other one say vdubitch! I love euro plates!


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

I just get my license plate... Ik not clever/boring


----------



## illestminimike (Aug 20, 2011)

Laser04 said:


> I just get my license plate... Ik not clever/boring


Euro plates are sick already. Doesn't matter what it says. I was gonna get my plate number. But my plate number is 20AEGTI so it wouldn't just be numbers. 


20th Anniversay GTI #3566
1967 Mini Cooper


----------



## DelawareDub (Jul 28, 2011)

only because it is the newest internet meme

nochuktsta (ten letters)
or
chucktesta ,then ofcourse you can replace the few letters with numbers whatever ya want.

I think I'm gonna do the nochuktsta one though when I get the extra money.


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Wista (Oct 19, 2010)

VTECLOL


----------



## Urbi Czar (Apr 17, 2011)

Hip2bsqare


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Sheesh i never thought this thread would get this many views...yay!!!:thumbup:

Once i find time ill organize everything and out all ideas on the first thread...make categories and such, like a section for the ladies :thumbup:

ha, im such a nerd...oh well. lolololol


----------



## sindustry (Sep 28, 2011)

*??????????????*

hey i dont get you , pl can you be clear, explain me that


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump:thumbup: I added lots:laugh:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

bump for the good ideas! but i need help for a tornado red mkv .:R :thumbup:


----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

oh yea happy new year to all my fellow vdubbers :beer:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmmm t red mkv .:R....
REDRÜM
ZESTY (SALSA?) lol
SPICYBICH
APPLSÄÜCE
KETCHÜP


----------



## supraman420 (May 18, 2006)

LowNSlow8V said:


> RU 18 YET
> 
> :laugh:


This is hilarious!

How about: YSOSRIOUS

The cops in my area ticketed a buddy of mine for his Europlate, so I never made the move. I'm considering it now b/c I barely drive as it is, so a funny plate like YSOSRIOUS would hopefully get the cop to relax a bit. lol If you make them laugh, you are likely to get off easy, or without incident! 

Or, a sexual one for all you young ladies out there:
LUVNDAVAG

'Da' is interchangable with 'the' in the/da Chicago area; like serious. hahaha


----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

There nice keep them coming! Lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.957530,-73.734616


----------



## hpstrkilr (Oct 23, 2011)

1.GREAT
HNDA ETR
GT FLYYY / GTFLYYY
8 VALVE
GANGSTER
tired of tailgaiters? OFFMYASS or PULMYHAIR
for those of us on dirt roads- WTCH4ROKS
LIKEABOSS
FLUSHSUX
for 4x4 status - WHL GAP
for 4 doors MOR HORS/MORE HORS
SKRAPEN


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

tiffanyyydeanna said:


> I have a white jetta 2.0 and im a girl im trying to think of a euro plate that would fit well but im coming up blank.


 Mine says HER DUB


----------



## yardley (Mar 9, 2011)

Digdug


----------



## Dalbitzvw2 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine says "Strctly Germn"


----------



## illestminimike (Aug 20, 2011)

I need one for my M3. I think I'm going with FUKN CLASSY.


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

It's been a while..UP!:thumbup:


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## nicelydone (May 13, 2011)

no free rides,

GÄSORÄSS


----------



## logan g (Feb 20, 2010)

Thinking about getting this:









Post #800:thumbup:


----------



## cody23t (Mar 26, 2012)

Honestly a real getman plate looks the best, i have one that came off a dub in germany and theres something about it being real


----------



## nbe autowerks (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine says Stay Cute lol


----------



## p4tryck95 (Oct 22, 2011)

i dont know if it has been said or not already but i remember one that said CRÄYOLÄ


----------



## DJ Mins (May 15, 2012)

Recently saw one at a show that had "U Mad Bro" plate..that jersey shore show..


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

2indpk1indstk
2ndapk1ndastk








For the lady's my fav
Takeintheass
iTkndaass
Take n da ass
Sent from my whore house


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## PGvwGLI (May 10, 2012)

Mine that I have had for a little over a year now..


----------



## Volkswageneer1990 (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are all mine that I've come up with so far... 

*HERR AUTO* - Meaning "Sir" Auto. It's a title. 
*LH60 SKD* - Is actually an English Licence plate I made myself. The "LH" situates me in the Wimbledon area in London, the "60" is the year that I made the plate, 2011, and "SKD" are random numbers. Which I learned how to do here 
*RED BARON -* My GLI is red & German...  
*RÖTE HURE* - Red Whore in German 
*UTLÄNNING *- Foreigner in Swedish 
*AUSLÄNDER* - Foreigner in German 
*BÖLZPLATZ* - Soccer Field in German 
*BUNDESWEHR* - "Federal Armed Force" I.e. German Military 
*DAS KAISER* - The 'King' in a manner of speaking 
*ESECUTIVO* - Excecutive in Italian. Notice that it is an Italian plate. 











Let me know if you are actually going to use one of these ideas! It would make my day!


----------



## WhoJustSaidThat (Jul 30, 2012)

My "DAS ST1G" plate just arrived from www.customeuropeanplates.com 

It does a good job distracting your attention from the extremely ugly TN plate I have to have on the back... Silly America and their horrible plate designs :screwy:


----------



## euro2nur (Apr 24, 2006)

any ideas for a toffe brown mk6 ? :laugh: thanks opcorn:


----------



## AirStig (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine is:

DÄS STIG


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

AirStig said:


> Mine is:
> 
> DÄS STIG


Since you're in ohio, do you still run a regular front plate or just a euro plate? If you just run the Euro have you been pulled over much/if any?


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

euro2nur said:


> any ideas for a toffe brown mk6 ? :laugh: thanks opcorn:


Durchfall ... German word 

http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/


----------



## AirStig (Jul 15, 2013)

smgs92 said:


> Since you're in ohio, do you still run a regular front plate or just a euro plate? If you just run the Euro have you been pulled over much/if any?


Currently I am still running my plates as being registered in PA where I am originally from because I don't want to have to drill into my bumper. (I keep mine in my passenger side pillar). I have a buddy here who has a VR6 GTI and he has a europlate that he got to look like an Ohio plate (with the blue and red and even says "Ohio" at the top) that he runs as a front plate. I don't know if he has had any issues with authorities but I can ask him


----------



## Methot_69 (Mar 26, 2014)

this is mine !


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

OK, so my question is only slightly related, but here it is:

Anyone know the specifics (thread count/size) on this?? (arrow end)










thanks!!


----------

